# In hospital. All done!



## diva_alicia (Jun 18, 2012)

Went well. Mushy somewhat enlarged byt a clean removal. parathyroid a avoided as were vocal cords! I have a painful sore throat but that is all. . Been gingerly walking the halls and starting to work in range if motion. Starting synthroid tomorrow and should get discharged. Can't find a comfy sleeping position hence I'm still up typing. Lol. But all us well. Ready to regain my life! Thanks so much for ur support!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

You sound well! Rest, and take care!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yay!

Yes, I think sleeping in the hospital is nearly impossible. I hope you get discharged soon and have a good, long sleep at home.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Breathing tubes often make a sore throat. On top of the surgery - of course.

Glad it's over - let the recovery begin.hugs3hugs3


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Awesome! I'm glad it went well and you're already up and about. Remember to take it easy and give your body a chance to rest and recover.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

diva_alicia said:


> Went well. Mushy somewhat enlarged byt a clean removal. parathyroid a avoided as were vocal cords! I have a painful sore throat but that is all. . Been gingerly walking the halls and starting to work in range if motion. Starting synthroid tomorrow and should get discharged. Can't find a comfy sleeping position hence I'm still up typing. Lol. But all us well. Ready to regain my life! Thanks so much for ur support!


No wonder you are a Diva!! Totally awesome!! Now, you just pamper yourself to the max!

So wonderful to hear from you so soon!


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Diva! Wonderful!!! So glad it went smooth - take it easy and get plenty of rest! Great news to hear!!! God bless!


----------

